
What sort of people should there be? - notionparallax
https://medium.com/@notionparallax/digitising-what-sort-of-people-should-there-be-aa416e8bbca6#.7soh9rf53
======
notionparallax
I’m Digitising Jonathan Glover’s book, What Sort of People Should There Be?

It's some early philosophy of what it would mean to live entirely in VR, how
designer babies should work, all the cool stuff that was purely academic when
it was written, but is pretty close to real now!

The book is here:
[http://notionparallax.github.io/people/](http://notionparallax.github.io/people/)

and if you spot something that needs attention, the repo is here:
[https://github.com/notionparallax/people](https://github.com/notionparallax/people)

PRs very welcome!

